# 100% LEGAL scams!



## dolittle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hear are 3 examples of how I have been LEGALLY ripped off this month.
1st. I checked my bank balance. Says I have $1235. So I check my bank history. Every thing I've used my card for is posted. Because I DON'T want to over draft, I double check Every thing. Yep, according to the info I have, there's $1235. in my account. I go buy gas & smokes. Next day, I check my balance. I'm now $100. Over drawn. No possible way unless the bank computer messed up. The bank refused to admit error. So their screw up cost me $100.
2nd. I rented a storage room for 2 months. A few days b4 the end of 1st month, I realize I won't need the 2nd month. I ask for my money back on the 2nd moth. Their policy is "NO REFUNDS". So they rip me off almost $70.
Here is my favorite one.
3rd. I go to do laundry this morn. Get my cloths sorted & put in machines the way I like, add soap. I go to put coins in, no place to put them. U have to buy a card then load money on it. Not so bad, right? Here is the kicker. Washes are $1.97 a load. Dryers are $1.14 a load. Ready for the kick in the assets....?? U can ONLY load the card in ONE DOLLAR INCREMENTS.
All 3 of these are 100% perfectly legal pollicys .
I WILL have my revenge.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 10, 2012)

dolittle said:


> Hear are 3 examples of how I have been LEGALLY ripped off this month.
> 1st. I checked my bank balance. Says I have $1235. So I check my bank history. Every thing I've used my card for is posted. Because I DON'T want to over draft, I double check Every thing. Yep, according to the info I have, there's $1235. in my account. I go buy gas & smokes. Next day, I check my balance. I'm now $100. Over drawn. No possible way unless the bank computer messed up. The bank refused to admit error. So their screw up cost me $100.
> 2nd. I rented a storage room for 2 months. A few days b4 the end of 1st month, I realize I won't need the 2nd month. I ask for my money back on the 2nd moth. Their policy is "NO REFUNDS". So they rip me off almost $70.
> Here is my favorite one.
> ...


If your numbers are right on the first one then they screwed you $1,000, or those were expensive cigs and gas, but taxes these days. 2nd one was a contract screw meaning the fucked you when you signed the contract. Did you read the contract before you signed it? And for the 3rd, don't you ever check the machine before you put your cloth in it? Honestly I'm used to ghetto laundromat were half the machines are "out of order", sounds like you found a cool laundromat.


----------



## dolittle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmm... 1st one SHOULD be One thousand, Two hundred Thirty Five dollars. 
2nd. No, I did not. She read it off to me, then I signed. Ok. Got me on that one. Guess I am just old enough to remember when "Customer Service" meant "Making the customer happy so they would come back & do business with you again". My bad.
3rd. I'm glad U think giving hard earned money away for no good reason is cool. I don't. So far, a $6.50 trip to the laundry has cost me $11.00. And no, I don't check the machines to see what form of payment they take b4 loading them. This is the first time I have seen this type set up.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 10, 2012)

If the card is reloadable in increaments of $1, How did a $6.50 trip to the laundry cost $11? Your math just ain't adding up.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn you have some unrealistic views considering being "ripped off". To me, being ripped off means somebody intentionally steals from you. Honest mistakes in math, contracts that you do not want to uphold after you sign them and policies you do not like don't count. I hope you are just angry for the moment and you've allowed irrational thoughts to creep in your mind.

the bank issue: I'm sure somebody has made a mistake in math (either the bank or yourself). Generally speaking, banks are know balances better than their customers. If they made a mistake and you can prove it, I am sure they will repair the damages (and maybe even some more). Do you think they are so desperate to risk their billion dollar reputation for your pennies? Sometimes several days can go by before a reconciliation is made making your balance waaaaaay off. A few minutes with the branch manager and you both should be able to come out with a common understanding of what your current balance is.

storage issue: You signed a piece of paper? If yes, go back and read it. They are a business who provides a service for pay and expect to make a profit. Many storage places offer discounts for new customers (yeah, to get new business) so they are actually probably making less off of you than a customer that has been there a long time. That "customer is always right" and "customer first" shit is out the window in a business like that. There is no customer loyalty. Their ability to secure your goods isn't any more awesome than that of another storage facility. Also, being a new customer who is leaving early really doesn't give you any privilege or right to a refund. They will probably be happy if the unit is clean when you leave.

laundry issue: I've been to a laundry place like that and I thought it sucked. But, my clothes did come out clean. They also are a business who provides a service for pay and expect to make a profit. Seems they also don't like to roll quarters and prefer paper. As for the odd amounts they charge? They probably make a little extra on that as well. This is another example of "let the buyer beware".

I hope you cool off before having your revenge.


----------



## dolittle (Jun 10, 2012)

My math adds up perfect. A normal trip to the laundry cost me $6.50. $2.25 a washer. Then $2.00 for a dryer. $6.50
For the card, I put $9.00 this worked the washes, but wasn't enough for the dryer to fully dry. So I added $2.00 more. Still didn't have dry clothes.
Already admitted I SHOULD have read the paper b4 signing it instead of trusting the women when she read it to me. Doesn't remove the "Cheated" filling of paying for a full month of service that they Did Not provide. Profit or no. If charging for services not provided is the only way they can make profit, they are not a legit business. At least as far as I'm conserned. And Yes, the unit was clean when I left it.
As for the bank. It's more than well documented that a bank WILL rip U off, even for Urn pennies. If U think not, then come see me. I got some ocean front property for sell in New Mexico.


----------



## finn (Jun 11, 2012)

Storage often isn't worth it, since the charges keep adding up, I'd rather stash something somewhere than have to keep paying on until the amount exceeds what I could have bought new. But they do say, what you own, owns you... Anyway, make sure you read all the paperwork and rules, you should never assume things are set up to help you, in fact it's often designed to get you to pay as much as possible.

Live and learn and move on, don't dwell on it, since now you're spending time on money lost, and I think you should cut your losses...


----------



## Ztormbringer (Jan 13, 2019)

dolittle said:


> Hear are 3 examples of how I have been LEGALLY ripped off this month.
> 1st. I checked my bank balance. Says I have $1235. So I check my bank history. Every thing I've used my card for is posted. Because I DON'T want to over draft, I double check Every thing. Yep, according to the info I have, there's $1235. in my account. I go buy gas & smokes. Next day, I check my balance. I'm now $100. Over drawn. No possible way unless the bank computer messed up. The bank refused to admit error. So their screw up cost me $100.
> 2nd. I rented a storage room for 2 months. A few days b4 the end of 1st month, I realize I won't need the 2nd month. I ask for my money back on the 2nd moth. Their policy is "NO REFUNDS". So they rip me off almost $70.
> Here is my favorite one.
> ...


Hate shit like that! Square assholes ripping off good people's with policies and shit.


----------

